# 2009 Big Game pics



## Hellsangler69

I hope to add to this . Little something I shot tonight . Lighting sucked but you can see I was close . :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellsangler69

Nah that boy been drinkin SLC county water :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax*

That there is a trophy animal.

so Hellsangler69.... when you say "shot".... what do you mean? J/K 
that was really close. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hellsangler69

I know miss leading but all I pack is a camera .


----------



## Bax*

Poor guy looks like he had a hard winter


----------



## Huge29

fatbass said:


> Are you sneaking onto Energy Solutions property? :shock:


That was my exact thought too.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Here is another one from tonight


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Huge29

Nice, thanks for sharing! Which region of the state are you in?


----------



## Hellsangler69

I think Salt Lake County is in the North Region . :roll:


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## huntnbum

Hey Hells, have you seen that cactus buck again?
He sure is an ugly son of a buck, I bet he'll be huge in a month or two.
Thanks for the update on the post.


----------



## Hellsangler69

**** Canyon 12 pack is minus a few this year to automobiles lately . But I keep watching for them . This pic was taken about a hour ago


----------



## Hellsangler69

Here is another cactus been trying to keep track of


----------



## inbowrange

Hellsangler69 when was that picture taken?


----------



## Hellsangler69

If you are talking about the one directly above your post it was "2009:05:19 21:03:15" right from the camera info . Let me know if that is not the one


----------



## Hellsangler69

BUSTED


----------



## Hellsangler69

I got with in 10 yards of this one after work today . Wish it had a bigger rack . I had to clear my throat to get the rise out of him


----------



## Hellsangler69

One other poor shot I took this week after work . I only take short trips on work days :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax*

Hellsangler69 said:


> . Wish it had a bigger rack .


Dont we all? :lol:

I love times like that where you just get to look and enjoy nature. Especially after work. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Hellsangler69

A few after work . First pic is a clue to where . :mrgreen: 
















It was all fun and games until they smelled me . :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Hellsangler69

Another big 4 point hit by vehicle this week and someone cut off the antlers too . Finally seen some of the bigger bucks this week but **** things are too fast for me to get a pic of so far . First pic is one of the bigger ones with a cheater on him . Sorry for such a poor pic . I will try harder next time


----------



## Bax*

great pics again


----------



## hunter_orange13

sweet pics!


----------



## gdog




----------



## dkhntrdstn

Great pic there. thew very first pic that buck looks like he want me to take it out so he not suffering any more and I would be happy to help him out.Man those pic get the blood going for the hunt.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Nice pic Gdog .


----------



## Hellsangler69

Some bucks I was close to this morning . Heck I might take up archery if it is this easy . :mrgreen: 
































I think they heard my camera shutter noise :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax*

You'd better take up archery! Those are some more great pics!


----------



## Bhuntin

nice pics


----------



## Hellsangler69

Some from this past weekend


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Guns and Flies

Great pictures, gets me excited for the upcoming season.


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Hellsangler69

Sorry about the size but I'm a little busy tonight :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## YoteBusta

looks like someones been sneeking around highway 111 before dark! nice pics.


----------



## Hellsangler69

YoteBusta said:


> looks like someones been sneeking around highway 111 before dark! nice pics.


I drive that road almost ever day to work :lol: but now I not getting off till 9:00pm lately so not much of a chance for deer pics . but I find something to shot at every now and then


----------



## Huge29

Wow, very nice and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hellsangler69

Here is a poop shot for my friend fixed blade _(O)_


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Hellsangler69

Saturday evening pics


----------



## Bax*

Its like a buck farm out there! 8)


----------



## GaryFish

One could say that place is all buck'd up.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Yeah , good one Gary :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk

here's one of my favorites I took in 09,,,,,,,I've got a ton more.[attachment=0:3dl95tfo]4 buls.jpg[/attachment:3dl95tfo]


----------



## Hellsangler69

Sweet Goofy Elk :mrgreen:


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Let's see 'em, goofy!


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Hellsangler69




----------

